# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwpijnarm

## katrienbe

Ik heb sinds een jaar of 4 pijnscheuten in m'n linker bovenarm. Ze kwamen eerst maar om het half jaar voor,het laatste jaar heb ik het toch een paar keer per trimester. De pijn komt voor op een vaste plaats en is zo doordringend dat ik ervan in paniek raak; Het lijkt op een mes dat in me wordt gestoken . Ik vergelijk het ook met een kortssluiting. Na de aanvallen voelen mijn arm en hand een aantal dagen vermoeid en voos aan. Wanneer ik de aanvallen heb komen ze meestal in een serie voor die een dag of langer duren,dan neemt de intensiteit af. 's nachts schrik ik er wakker van,overdag geef ik een gil.
Wanneer ik het met een dokter bespreek,noemen ze het atypische pijn;
Herkent er iemand zich in mijn verhaal?

Katrien

----------

